# REQ] ICE CREAM SENSE PORT..



## fixxxer2012

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1359264

anybody interested in ported this inc sense rom over to our phones? i normally do not like sense but my god this rom looks awesome.


----------



## fixxxer2012

ill also donate for this too happen.


----------



## Antdog24

I 2nd that... ROM looks sick


----------



## fixxxer2012

$20 to whoever gets us a working port, maybe a bit more. i haven't built a rom since the hero days but maybe i should dust off my dev hat.... just don't think i have the time currently.


----------



## tylerlawhon

fixxxer2012 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1359264
> 
> anybody interested in ported this inc sense rom over to our phones? i normally do not like sense but my god this rom looks awesome.


Have you tried skyraider with Andys ics theme?? Looks way better than that.


----------



## ProTekk

You realize a port would be useless right? That is just a heavily themed ROM. Nothing new.

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## cvo515

Use skyraider and the ICS theme. Perfect match


----------



## fixxxer2012

Yes i realize its heavily themed but it looks awesome none the less.


----------



## nitsuj17

no need to port a rom just for its theme


----------



## fixxxer2012

nitsuj17 said:


> no need to port a rom just for its theme


alright then someone needs to port the entire theme over, my offer still stands. no current theme we have is anything like whats in that rom.


----------



## nitsuj17

fixxxer2012 said:


> alright then someone needs to port the entire theme over, my offer still stands. no current theme we have is anything like whats in that rom.


since you dont like sense anyone, go back to an aosp rom w/ tmo theme engine in it and download anyone of the ics theme apks and you ll be gtg


----------



## fixxxer2012

Since no one wants to do this ill try to port the theme. I normally dont like sense but that rom looks awesome.


----------



## nitsuj17

fixxxer2012 said:


> Since no one wants to do this ill try to port the theme. I normally dont like sense but that rom looks awesome.


this should be interesting


----------



## tylerlawhon

Lol I'm telling you, Andys ICS theme is the most complete ics theme I've ever seen. It's amazing. Plus its on skyraider which is flawless.


----------



## fixxxer2012

nitsuj17 said:


> this should be interesting


why you say that? ive made several roms back in the day for the htc hero. i mostly theme for myself now but since my dinc2 is acting up im probably not going to do this right now.


----------



## nitsuj17

fixxxer2012 said:


> why you say that? ive made several roms back in the day for the htc hero. i mostly theme for myself now but since my dinc2 is acting up im probably not going to do this right now.


yes your 1337 reputation is well known


----------



## fixxxer2012

nitsuj17 said:


> yes your 1337 reputation is well known


Glad to know my legacy follows me.









Ive been a good boy on here.


----------



## Swiftmazda

If, or when, a Sense ROM running Android 4.0 or 4.1 comes out, I'll totally be game. The only thing that's holding me back from aosp is the functionality of sense. I actually use most of the widgets in sense and haven't been able to find adequate replacements.


----------



## ph1nn

No, please do not ever port Sense to ICS (even tho we know HTC is working on it), let Sense/Rosie die with GB.


----------



## abqnm

ph1nn said:


> No, please do not ever port Sense to ICS (even tho we know HTC is working on it), let Sense/Rosie die with GB.


Check this at xda - Sensation ICS Sense. What do you think?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1403859


----------



## fixxxer2012

abqnm said:


> Check this at xda - Sensation ICS Sense. What do you think?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1403859


wow know i know why i dislike sense. Anyways im not going to work on this. Ill just wait for cm9.


----------



## abqnm

fixxxer2012 said:


> wow know i know why i dislike sense. Anyways im not going to work on this. Ill just wait for cm9.


Lol its gorgeous, isn't it? I would rather eat my phone than run that abomination. I realize they can't stray too much from what Sense is as a product to avoid losing customers but that won't help you gain any.

AOSP FOREVER.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Sense needs a total overhaul for ice cream.


----------



## abqnm

I think that they will just introduce one big feature per release like the lockscreen in 3.0, tether (*charm) - 3.5, etc and not worry about what version of android it is running on. Eventually by the time Google gets to Lemon Meringue Pie or whatever flavor it happens to be HTC will finally have fully overhauled the ui and will be in long need of a new one again. Moto understood that you have to be willing to change and ditched the whole of blur and lightened the load. HTC just keeps adding more and more. They need to realize they can't keep doing the same thing forever. Oh well.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------

